# Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2012)

*Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Anlass dieses Threads ist ein Link (Anm.: Die .pdfs sind zickig und auf dem Server des Blogs, unten sind die originalen .docs bei der Behörde verlinkt), den "Sperrfeuer" im Thread zum von der CSU geforderten Verbotes der Partei "die Linke" gepostet hat. Im Prinzip gehört die Fragen "was ist links?", "wer sind "die Linken"?", "wer ist die Partei "die Linke"?", "was/wer sind Linksextreme?" und "gibt Überschneidungen zwischen diesen ganzen Gruppen?" beziehungsweise deren Spiegelbild mit Bezug zum rechten Rand auch durchaus in diesen Thread. Aber was sich in diesem Link fand, ist imho eine eigene Diskussion wert.

Hintergrund ist die Anfrage eines Abgeordneten an die Bezirksversammlung Berlin-Neukölln bezüglich politischer Straftaten. Die Antwort auf die Anfrage als solche ist unspektakulär. Aber in der Anlage finden sich Sachen, da kreuseln sich zumindest mir die Fußnägel. Und damit meine ich noch nicht einmal die hohe Zahl nicht aufgeklärter, ""politisch motivierter"" Taten, bei denen die Täter unbekannt und Sachbeschädigungen das einzige Resultat sind. Aber seht selbst:

"linke Gewalttat":


> Ca. 30 schwarz gekleidete Personen schlugen auf Gegenstände ein. Auf der Fahrbahn wurden mehrere Warnbaken, ein Verkehrszeichen und eine Absperrschranke festgestellt. Die Personengruppe wurde durch die alarmierten Polizeibeamten nicht mehr angetroffen. Zeugen hatten aus der Gruppe heraus Rufe wie: "Die Ecke gehört denen, die da wohnen! Die Anderen sollen raus!" vernommen.


"linkes, sonstige"


> Der Gesch. ist jüdischen Glaubens, daher kam es vermehrt zu Streitigkeiten mit antisemtischen Inhalt zwischen ihm und dem Besch. arabischer Herkunft.


"linke Gewalttat"


> Der homosexuelle Gesch. wurde aus homosexuellenfeindlichen Gründen zusammengeschlagen.



Demnach sind das Tragen schwarzer Kleidung, Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit und Antisemitismus also "(typisch) linke" Eigenschaften?

Muss man sich ernsthaft noch Gedanken über einen Verfassungsschutz machen, der auf dem rechten Auge blind ist, wenn man SO eine Polizei hat?


_Edit:_
Scheinbar werden die Links zu Dateien dynamisch erzeugt und haben nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer.
Ihr müsst hier nach der "143" suchen, dann bekommt ihr den Link zu "Politisch motivierte Straftaten im Jahre 2010", am unteren Ende deren Seite ist der Link zu den .doc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Der Link "Anlage" funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Ich denke mal, dass einerseits die Grenzen fließend sind. Nicht nur Rechte sind gegen Ausländer und Juden, nicht nur Linke wollen den Kapitalismus abschaffen und in der Mitte gibts welche, die teilweise von beiden Lagern was in der Meinung stehen haben.

Das Dilemma beim Verfassungsschutz ist ja, dass er letztendlich nur die V-Leute zur Rate ziehen können und das sind nun mal bezahlte Rechte/Linke.
Dass die nicht immer alles haarklein erzählen und gewissen Dinge weglassen/dazudichten sollte klar sein.
Ich finde den Verfassungsschutz schon wichtig, doch sollte das nicht Länder Sache sein, es sollte eine bundeseinheitliche Behörde geben und fertig. Weg mit dem Gescharre auf Länderebene, wo sich die V-Leute gegenseitig bespitzeln.

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob schon mal ein Verbrechen verhindert wurde, weil ein V-Mann einem Verfassungsschutzmiterbeiter was gesteckt hat?


----------



## Research (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Hmm, die linken wettern schon mal gerne gegen Israel wegen der dortigen Situation. Diese möchte ich hier aber nicht breittreten.

Gewalt ist, egal von welcher Seite, zu bestrafen. Ich persöhnlich sehen zwischen beiden Gruppierungen und deren Zielen, Abschaffung der Republik (Sozialismus, Nationalsozialismus) keinen Unterschied. Wobei mit zu beobachten ist das sich beide Gruppen in Aussagen, Zielen und Aktionen immer näher kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Link "Anlage" funktioniert bei mir nicht.




Dämliche dynamische Seiten. Scheint immer nur für ein paar Stunden zu funktionieren - ich hab das Startpost um eine Wegbeschreibung zum wiederfinden der Dateien ergänzt.




> Ich denke mal, dass einerseits die Grenzen fließend sind. Nicht nur Rechte sind gegen Ausländer und Juden, nicht nur Linke wollen den Kapitalismus abschaffen und in der Mitte gibts welche, die teilweise von beiden Lagern was in der Meinung stehen haben.


 
Interessant ist doch aber, welch scharfe Grenzen die Polizisten (und oftmals auch Medien und Bürger) ziehen. Selbst dann, wenn ihr quasi gar keine Belege vorliegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch aber, welch scharfe Grenzen die Polizisten (und oftmals auch Medien und Bürger) ziehen. Selbst dann, wenn ihr quasi gar keine Belege vorliegen.


 
Keine Frage, aber ich finde, dass das "scharfe Grenzen" ziehen von den Medien vorgemacht wird und alle halten sich daran oder nehmen das als Maßstab.
Heute sind ja nicht nur Glatzenträger in Springerstiefel und Bomberjacke der typische Nazi, der Ausländer anpöbelt und zur Gewalt aufruft.
Im rechten Bereich gibts eine Menge, die als "harmlos" angesehen werden könnten und von denen die Nachbarn dann immer den Spruch loslassen: "das hätte ich von dem nie gedacht, der war doch immer so freundlich".
Klar, der Nachbar merkt ja auch nichts, wenn der den "Täter" nur 2x im Monat sieht und mehr als ein "Moin" nicht gewechselt wird.

Und wenn die Medien mal wieder einen Neo-Nazi Bericht bringen, sieht man darin immer den typischen Täter in eben Glatze, Stiefel und Jacke.

Aber auch Linke, also ich meine jetzt linke Gewalttäter erkennst du nicht mehr an den roten Haaren und den "Kapitalistenschweine" T-Shirts.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo du solche Stereotypen in eine Schublade werfen kannst.

Um da mal wieder die Sache mit der Linkspartei aufzugreifen.
Worum geht es denn da überhaupt?
Wollen die das Grundgesetz abschaffe oder die Verfassung?
Nein, das sehe ich nicht so, die wollen eine andere Wirtschaftsform haben, sie streben sicher nicht den Kommunismus an, wie er in der DDR praktiziert wurde, denn man weiß ja heute, dass das nicht funktioniert.
Sie streben eher eine Wirtschaft an, bei der es nicht mehr auf Rendite ankommt, die den Reichtum an sich abschaffen will, denn wenn alle Unternehmen verstaatlicht sind (also jetzt die großen, nicht den Maler Betrieb im Ort), gibts auch keine mehr, die sich an Aktienkursen dumm und dusselig verdienen und Manager, die sich auf den 100 Millionen Bonus freuen können, weil sie statt 2000 Stellen 5000 Stellen abgebaut haben und so kurzfristig den Gewinn steigern konnten.


----------



## lu89 (2. Februar 2012)

Naja, rechts ist auch nicht immer gleich Nationalsozialistisch (sondern z.B. auch konservativ oder prokapitalitisch, tatsächlich hatte die NSDAP vor der Machtergreifung sogar einen linken Flügel). Genausowenig kann man jetzt alle Linken in einen Topf werfen, "Hippies" z. B. sind ja auch eher links. Auch wird es immer linke und rechte Gruppierungen in der Politik geben, das gehört ja auch dazu. Das Problem stellen halt eben jene glatzköpfigen Bomberjackenträger da, die meinen, sie würden durch Gewalt irgendwas erreichen. Da ist es dann letztendlich wurscht, ob die meinen, sie wären links oder rechts.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Irgendwie musste ich bei der Fragestellung gerade an neoParadise denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-qY37qg-JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich gibt es Verbrechen und davon die Untergruppe politisch motivierter Verbrechen. Ob die jetzt von links, rechts, mitte, oben oder unten sind sollte in der Strafverfolgung nicht relevant sein.


----------



## acc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

hier gehts um die einstufung der straftaten und wie die polizei auf den scheiss überhaupt kommt. das mit den homosexuellen verprügeln ist typischerweise eine straftat, die von rechten begangen wird.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Februar 2012)

Vorallem können wir davon ausgehen dass das kein Einzelfall ist und somit der Wert der offiziellen Polizeistatistik gleich 0 ist.
Wenn man bedenkt das die Bundesregierung offiziell von 47 Toten durch Rechtsextreme seit 1990 spricht und Tagesspiegel und FAZ nach Recherche auf mindestens 147 kommen, das Polizisten teilweise von oben die Anweisung bekommen, rechte Straftaten zu ignorieren/nicht als rechte Taten zu zählen...


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



acc schrieb:


> [...] das mit den homosexuellen verprügeln ist  typischerweise eine straftat, die von rechten begangen wird.


 
Oder besonders integrierte Mitmenschen aus dem arabischen Raum. (Sarkasmus)

Wobei die Strafen/Strafmaßnahmen in De lachhaft und unverhältnismäßig  sind. Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Türkische Gefängnis von Marco  Weiß? 40 Mann auf 40m² bei 40°C und ein Klo.

Und zu der Verhältnismäßigkeit: War da nicht erst kürzlich ein  vielfacher Kinderschänder (über 100 Taten) zu 7/14 Jahren Haft  verurteilt worden? Leider ist mir dazu genaueres entfallen.

Spruch eines Raubkopierers: "Hätt ich die DVD´s doch einfach vergewaltigt. Dann wär ich ein Jahr früher draußen."

Hier wird sich zu sehr auf den Täter konzentriert. Gewalt und Verbrechen sind immer zu Ahnden. Egal von wem.

Und eine genaue Eingrenzung in rechts, links, Mitte, Extremismus, Ehre,  Religion... Ist nur gut um sich auf besonders auffällige Gruppen (Anteil  an Straftaten) zu konzentrieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> ...das Polizisten teilweise von oben die Anweisung bekommen, rechte Straftaten zu ignorieren/nicht als rechte Taten zu zählen...



Zu derart weitreichenden Behauptungen bitte Quellen vorlegen.




Research schrieb:


> Wobei die Strafen/Strafmaßnahmen in De lachhaft und unverhältnismäßig  sind. Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Türkische Gefängnis von Marco  Weiß? 40 Mann auf 40m² bei 40°C und ein Klo.
> 
> Und zu der Verhältnismäßigkeit: War da nicht erst kürzlich ein  vielfacher Kinderschänder (über 100 Taten) zu 7/14 Jahren Haft  verurteilt worden? Leider ist mir dazu genaueres entfallen.
> 
> Spruch eines Raubkopierers: "Hätt ich die DVD´s doch einfach vergewaltigt. Dann wär ich ein Jahr früher draußen."


 
Du bist im falschen Thread und zudem auf einem arg populistischem Niveau.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...n-von-strafen.html?highlight=sinn+von+strafen


----------



## Icejester (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



acc schrieb:


> hier gehts um die einstufung der straftaten und wie die polizei auf den scheiss überhaupt kommt. das mit den homosexuellen verprügeln ist typischerweise eine straftat, die von rechten begangen wird.


 
"Leute verprügeln" ist typischerweise eine Straftat, die von Asis begangen wird. Ob das Opfer nun zufälligerweise homosexuell, schwarz, weiß oder kariert ist, ist doch völlig egal.

Und was ist eigentlich, wenn ich einen Ausländer verprügele, der mich einfach ganz blöd angemacht oder bedroht hat? Bin ich dann auch schon rechter Gewalttäter, obwohl die Ursache gar nicht in der Person des Verprügelten selbst sondern nur in dessen Handlungen zu suchen ist?

Diese Einteilungen nach politischen Beweggründen von Straftaten sind oftmals reichlich albern und willkürlich, wenn es nicht gerade um Propagandadelikte geht. Und da gibt es auf der linken Seite nunmal - unverständlicherweise! - leider keine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Häh?
Ein Großteil der linken nicht-Gewalttaten in obiger Liste sind Fälle, in denen irgendwo Antifa oder Anarchiesymbole hinterlassen wurden. Das ist wohl genauso propaganda, wie Hakenkreuzgraffitis.


----------



## Icejester (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Das ist in Deutschland bestenfalls Sachbeschädigung, aber kein Propagandadelikt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Siehen unsere Experten für zuverlässigste Klassifizierung ""politischer" Straftaten" offensichtlich anders:


			
				im Startpost genannte Anlage schrieb:
			
		

> *Propaganda*	24.11.2010 19:00:00	Unbekannte Täter sprühten ein Keltenkreuz an eine Hauswand.


 (Ähnliche Fälle füllen gut zwei Seiten. Dazu kommen noch einige mehr, in denen *************************** / Hitler Rufe als Propaganda gewertet wurden.)

Zugegeben: Bei den linken lautet die Kategorie immer "sonstiges", wenn irgendwo mehr-oder-minder eindeutige Symbole hinterlassen oder Sprüche skandiert wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich, wenn ich einen Ausländer verprügele, der mich einfach ganz blöd angemacht oder bedroht hat?


 
Dann wirst du wegen Körperverletzung angeklagt und verurteilt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu derart weitreichenden Behauptungen bitte Quellen vorlegen.


 
"In der Polizeidirektion Dessau bekamen Polizisten angesichts der  hohen Zahl rechtsextremer Straftaten sogar offenbar die Anweisung, etwas  weniger zu arbeiten. Drei Staatsschützer, die erfolgreich gegen Nazis  ermittelt hatten, wurden zum Dienstgespräch zitiert - und vom  stellvertretenden Polizeipräsidenten angeblich darauf hingewiesen, "dass  man nicht alles sehen müsse." Bei Panorama berichteten die  Staatsschützer über ihre anschließende Versetzung."
Aktion Wegschauen - wie die Polizei Rechtsextreme schont - Panorama - Alle Sendungen - 2008 | DasErste.de

Bitte sehr 

Und ich glaube auch nicht dass das ein wirklicher Einzelfall ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Glauben tut man in der Kirche, hier muss ich aufpassen, dass sich aus einer provokanten Äußerung kein Flamewar entwickelt


----------



## Ifosil (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

das Linke gegen Juden und Homosexuelle vorgehen ist mir neu, da kann die Polizei wohl nicht den linken von dem rechten schwarzen Block unterscheiden. Halte eh nix von diesen vermummten Gestalten. Ein wenig Links kann nicht schaden, dieser Einstellung haben wie unsere Sozialsysteme, Arbeitsrecht usw. zu verdanken. Rechtes Gedankengut juckt das nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Icejester (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehen unsere Experten für zuverlässigste Klassifizierung ""politischer" Straftaten" offensichtlich anders:
> (Ähnliche Fälle füllen gut zwei Seiten. Dazu kommen noch einige mehr, in denen *************************** / Hitler Rufe als Propaganda gewertet wurden.)
> 
> Zugegeben: Bei den linken lautet die Kategorie immer "sonstiges", wenn irgendwo mehr-oder-minder eindeutige Symbole hinterlassen oder Sprüche skandiert wurden.


 
Genau. Das ist es ja. Ein Keltenkreuz, Hakenkreuz oder irgendwelche Runen an Hauswänden sind ein rechtes Propagandadelikt. Hammer und Sichel an derselben Hauswand sind Sachbeschädigung und kein politisches Delikt. Genau darauf wollte ich doch hinaus. Denn unverständlicherweise sind sozialistische und kommunistische Symbole in Deutschland eben nicht verboten. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann wirst du wegen Körperverletzung angeklagt und verurteilt.



Wohl kaum. Ist ja in dem Fall Notwehr. Deshalb war mein Beispiel auch eigentlich Schwachsinn.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau. Das ist es ja. Ein Keltenkreuz, Hakenkreuz oder irgendwelche Runen an Hauswänden sind ein rechtes Propagandadelikt. Hammer und Sichel an derselben Hauswand sind Sachbeschädigung und kein politisches Delikt. Genau darauf wollte ich doch hinaus. Denn unverständlicherweise sind sozialistische und kommunistische Symbole in Deutschland eben nicht verboten.


Ich rate mal ins Blaue hinein: koennte eventuell daran liegen, dass dem Ende des Deutschen Reichs mit Kriegsende 1945 keine sozialistische bzw. kommunistische Partei als "Staat" in der Verantwortung vorstand, ansonsten waeren wohl statt des Hakenkreuzes heutzutage Hammer & Sichel als verfassungsfeindlich klassifiziert?


----------



## hBGl (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demnach sind das Tragen schwarzer Kleidung, Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit und Antisemitismus also "(typisch) linke" Eigenschaften?
> 
> Muss man sich ernsthaft noch Gedanken über einen Verfassungsschutz machen, der auf dem rechten Auge blind ist, wenn man SO eine Polizei hat?


 
Mit schwarzen Klamotten verbinde ich die "Antifaaufmärsche" und "Naziaufmärsche".  Ob jetzt links oder rechts -> keine Ahnung.
Mit Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit verbinde ich Islam, Christentum und auch Konservative. Die sind alle rechts.
Antisemitismus kennt man ja aus dem Nazionalsozialismus oder dem Islam. Der Nationalsozialismus ist links, der Islam rechts.

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man nicht mehr zwischen rechts und links unterscheiden. Dieses Konstrukt dient nur der Verwirrung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau. Das ist es ja. Ein Keltenkreuz, Hakenkreuz oder irgendwelche Runen an Hauswänden sind ein rechtes Propagandadelikt. Hammer und Sichel an derselben Hauswand sind Sachbeschädigung und kein politisches Delikt. Genau darauf wollte ich doch hinaus. Denn unverständlicherweise sind sozialistische und kommunistische Symbole in Deutschland eben nicht verboten.



Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.
Allerdings liegst du bei Runen und Keltenkreuz afaik falsch - die sind zwar hochverdächtig, aber afaik nicht verboten (bei ersteren bin ich mir sehr sicher). Das ist nur das Hakenkreuz als NSDAP-Symbol. Darüber hinaus listet die Anlage auch noch so Dinge wie "Dresden 45 unvergessen" und "Ausländer raus", die als Propagandadelikt geführt werden und die diese Einstufung nun wirklich nicht über eine Aufnahme in die Liste verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole erhalten haben.
Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass merkwürdigerweise linke Schmierereien "Sonstige" sind und rechte Schmierereien "Propganda": Lief deine Argumentation nicht darauf hinaus, dass bei Abwesenheit derartiger, klarer politischer Parolen keine Zuordnung vornehmen könnte?
Also z.B. nicht bei den zahlreichen Fällen von Sachbeschädigung ohne politische Symbolik/Sprüche/..., die in den Polizeistatistiken mal pauschal als "linke Gewalttat" geführt werden?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Februar 2012)

hBGl schrieb:
			
		

> Antisemitismus kennt man ja aus dem Nazionalsozialismus oder dem Islam. Der Nationalsozialismus ist links, der Islam rechts.


Bitte sag mir dass du das nicht ernst meinst. Der Nationalsozialismus ist vieles, aber nicht links.


----------



## hBGl (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir dass du das nicht ernst meinst. Der Nationalsozialismus ist vieles, aber nicht links.


 
In meinen Augen hat der Nationalsozialismus mit dem Kommunismus viel gemeinsam. Da reicht es sogar den Wikipedia Eintrag anzuschauen.



allgemeine Arbeitspflicht
„Abschaffung des Arbeits- und mühelosen Einkommens“
„Brechung der Zinsknechtschaft“
„Einziehung aller Kriegsgewinne“
„Verstaatlichung aller (bisher) bereits vergesellschafteten (Trusts) Betriebe“
„Gewinnbeteiligung an Großbetrieben“
„Ausbau der Altersversorgung“
„Schaffung eines gesunden Mittelstandes und seine Erhaltung“
„Kommunalisierung der Groß-Warenhäuser und ihre Vermietung zu billigen Preisen an kleine Gewerbetreibende“
„eine unentgeltliche Enteignung von Boden für gemeinnützige Zwecke“
„Abschaffung des Bodenzinses und Verhinderung jeder Bodenspekulation“.
(aus Wikipedia Nationalsozialismus)


Das ist Sozialismus -> links!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Es ist Sozialismus (Überraschung: Wer hätte das vom Nationalsozialismus schon erwartet?), aber das Gesamtergebniss ist (imho?) alles andere als links. Wenn es irgend etwas gibt, dass alle sogenannten "linken" Strömungen gemeinsam haben könnten, dann ist es das Gemeinschaftkonzept: Gleichbehandlung aller, gleiche Lebensstandard, gleiche Rechte, gleiches Besitz, gleiche Möglichkeiten,... - irgendwas davon findet sich immer (mal mehr, mal weniger freiwillig ) und in aller Regel mit globalem, generationenübergreifendem Bezug.
Der Nationalsozialismus beschränkt dagegen, schon dem Namen nach, all die staatlichen Leistungen, die er entsprechend des Sozialismusses bietet, auf (s)eine Nation. Die in der Praxis bekanntermaßen auch noch rassistisch/ethnisch/religiös definiert wurde. Diese Abgrenzung prägt den Nationalsozialismus sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis stärker, als die gesamten sozialistischen Komponenten zusammen - und sie ist umgekehrt ein typisch rechtes Merkmal. Egal welche rechte Strömung man nimmt: Die Grundlage ist immer die Trennung von "wir" und "die anderen".


----------



## hBGl (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Rassismus hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit rechts/links zu tun. Laut  meinem Verständnis bedeutet "rechts" konservativ zu sein und am status  quo festhalten zu wollen bzw. eine alte Ordnung wieder herstellen zu  wollen.
Das ist Definitionssache, Wortglauberei und damit im Endeffekt total  egal. Die Betitelung mit rechts/links ist überflüssig und verwirrend .

Taten zählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Dafür, dass du sie für überflüssig und egal hälst, verwendest du sie aber sehr viel Nachdruck 
Aber ungeachtet dessen spielt sie auf alle Fälle eine große Rolle in Medien und Politik und ist somit alles andere als egal - auch wenn sie das, in Anbetracht der verwirrenenden Verwendungsweise, die ja Kernthema dieses Threads ist, vielleicht besser sein sollte.
Deine Definition emfinde ich da im übrigen auch nicht als Verbesserung. Konstervativ und progressiv bedeuten konservativ und progressiv - deswegen heißen sie so. Rechts und links gibt es unabhängig davon um andere Aspekte der politischen Einstellung zu betrachten. Genaugenommen fällt mir (ausgenommen vielleicht Monarchisten) nicht eine Gruppe ein, die stark rechts und zugleich konservativ ist. Denn quasi per Definition kann konservativ (in einer Demokratie) nie alzu weit von der Mitte entfernt sein - schließlich will man ja an einem Status festhalten, der vor einiger Zeit noch von der Mehrheit (die naturgemäß um die Mitte schwankt) geschaffen wurde.


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Nun, es wäre nicht die erste Staatliche Definition die schwer nachvollziehbar wäre.

Entschuldigung wenn ich mich etwas "krass" ausgedrückt habe. Ich wollte durch gewollte Übertreibung darstellen das etwas gewaltig schief läuft.

Allgemein kann man sagen das mit links und rechts teilweise sehr merkwürdig umgegangen wird. Mal gejagt, dann geduldet.

Zu den politischen Systemen Sozialismus und Nationalsozialismus: Der Gedanke hinter Beiden ist gut. Nur die Ausführung/Mitarbeiter waren grausig.

Hier ein weiterer Spruch: "Ich habe nichts gegen Gott, nur seine Fanclubs nerven mich." Viele gute Ideen wurden perversiert. Schaut euch nur mal die 10 Gebote an. OK manche dienen der Machterhaltung.
Aber besonders: "Du sollst nicht töten." Wer hat sich daran gehalten? Findet man in fast allen Religionen.


Das Tun und Handel von Diktaturen gleicht sich meist so sehr das man nur anhand des Namens erkennen kann wer es gerade ist. Gutes Beispiel die Roten Khmer.


----------



## OdlG (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

mal kleine anmerkungen von mir (nur mal als denkanstöße):

1. warum sollten streifenpolizisten die selben unterscheidungen bei rechts/links vornehmen wie der verfassungsschutz? das sind zwei verschiedene staatsorgane

2. warum wird auf diesen link verwiesen? man hätte sich auch 2011 kostenlos den verfassungsschutzbericht 2010 bei einem deutschen amt holen können, wo das alles drin steht. dieses stützen auf internetseiten finde ich nicht sehr klug (allgemein, in diesem fall nicht allzu schlimm)

3. die aufgeführten vergehen sind verbechen. warum ist es soooooo wichtig, dass man es links oder rechts richtig zuordnet? und außerdem ist es doch generell so, dass körperliche gewalt meist von rechts aus geht und sachbeschädigung meist von links. das sagen die meisten statistiken aus. zugegebenermaßen alle com bundesamt für statistik, aber ich vertraue denen.

lg


----------



## hBGl (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ungeachtet dessen spielt sie auf alle Fälle eine große Rolle in  Medien und Politik und ist somit alles andere als egal - auch wenn sie  das, in Anbetracht der verwirrenenden Verwendungsweise, die ja Kernthema  dieses Threads ist, vielleicht besser sein sollte.



Ich denke, dass die Begrifflichkeit von Links und Rechts nur dazu dient, um Leute zu verwirren. Eine genaue Aussage ist darin nicht enthalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Research schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn ich mich etwas "krass" ausgedrückt habe. Ich wollte durch gewollte Übertreibung darstellen das etwas gewaltig schief läuft.
> ...
> Hier ein weiterer Spruch:...



Ich weise noch einmal daraufhin, dass dies hier ein Forum für sachliche Diskussionen ist und nicht für krasse, provozierende Übertreibungen/Assoziationen.



> Zu den politischen Systemen Sozialismus und Nationalsozialismus: Der Gedanke hinter Beiden ist gut. Nur die Ausführung/Mitarbeiter waren grausig.



Letzterer wurde eigentlich sehr konsequent im Sinne der Idee ausgeführt: Staatliche Kontrolle der Wirtschaft, umfangreiche Leistungen (Sozial, Bildung, Freizeit,...) für das eigene Volk, nichts für diejenigen, die nicht zum eigenen Volk gehören. Nicht mal das Recht auf Leben, falls letzteres dem Wohlergehen des Volkes im Wege stand.





OdlG schrieb:


> mal kleine anmerkungen von mir (nur mal als denkanstöße):
> 
> 1. warum sollten streifenpolizisten die selben unterscheidungen bei rechts/links vornehmen wie der verfassungsschutz? das sind zwei verschiedene staatsorgane



Desselben Staates. Ein Staat der sonst eigentlich für kleinlich genaueste Definitionen bekannt ist.
Davon abgesehen werden diese Statistiken mit der gleichen Definition im Hinterkopf interpretiert und wenn die Polizei hier wissen- und absichtlich eine abweichende verwendet, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, wäre das mutwillige Täuschung.



> 2. warum wird auf diesen link verwiesen? man hätte sich auch 2011 kostenlos den verfassungsschutzbericht 2010 bei einem deutschen amt holen können, wo das alles drin steht. dieses stützen auf internetseiten finde ich nicht sehr klug (allgemein, in diesem fall nicht allzu schlimm)



Es wird auf ein Amt verwiesen 
Und im Verfassungsschutzbericht enthält überhaupt keine Auflistung von Einzeltaten mit Kurzbeschreibung und Einstufung.



> 3. die aufgeführten vergehen sind verbechen. warum ist es soooooo wichtig, dass man es links oder rechts richtig zuordnet?



Weil Politiker auf dieser Grundlage Finanzmittel zwischen Präventionsprojekten links/rechts hin und her schieben, weil auf Grundlage derartiger Statistiken Wahlkampf von und gegen Parteien betrieben wird und weil sie die öffentliche Einstellung gegenüber ganzen politischen Spektren beeinflussen können.



> und außerdem ist es doch generell so, dass körperliche gewalt meist von rechts aus geht und sachbeschädigung meist von links. das sagen die meisten statistiken aus. zugegebenermaßen alle com bundesamt für statistik, aber ich vertraue denen.




Willst du hier gerade ein Musterbeispiel dafür abliefern, warum es wichtig ist, dass die Einstufungen in solchen Statistiken stimmen bzw. was für ein verzerrtes Bild sonst der Öffentlichkeit vermittelt wird, oder willst du uns verarschen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



OdlG schrieb:


> mal kleine anmerkungen von mir (nur mal als denkanstöße):
> 
> 1. warum sollten streifenpolizisten die selben unterscheidungen bei rechts/links vornehmen wie der verfassungsschutz? das sind zwei verschiedene staatsorgane
> 
> ...


1. Sollen sie ja nicht, sondern RICHTIG. Entweder sie nehmen es garnicht auf oder ordentlich.

2. Der Link führt zu einem offiziellem Dokument. Und mit Verlaub, ICH vertraue dem Verfassungsschutz kein bisschen, schon garnicht im Bezug auf die Daten.

3.Weil es Aufgrundlage dieser Daten zu politischen Entscheidungen kommt? 
Und eben die Tatsache, das hier jede Sachbeschädigung direkt als links gewertet wird, macht die Statistiken in meinen Augen wertlos.

@ 2 Minuten zu spät.


----------



## OdlG (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weise noch einmal daraufhin, dass dies hier ein Forum für sachliche Diskussionen ist und nicht für krasse, provozierende Übertreibungen/Assoziationen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 1. Sollen sie ja nicht, sondern RICHTIG. Entweder sie nehmen es garnicht auf oder ordentlich.
> 
> 2. Der Link führt zu einem offiziellem Dokument. Und mit Verlaub, ICH vertraue dem Verfassungsschutz kein bisschen, schon garnicht im Bezug auf die Daten.
> 
> ...


 
mir scheint, dass ich hier auf verlassenem posten stehe. zwar habe ich nicht zum thema selbst stellung bezogen, aber schön, dass ihr dennoch ein wenig wettert  ich vertraue den verantwortlichen in unserem staat. ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür, da ich glaube, dass diese ständige hetzerei gegen unsere regierung respektiver staatliche organe unseren staat kaputter machen würde als es verantwortungslose arbeit bei jenen. aber damit bin ich wohl einer von wenigen in deutschland. habe recht, wer will


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



OdlG schrieb:


> mir scheint, dass ich hier auf verlassenem posten stehe. zwar habe ich nicht zum thema selbst stellung bezogen, aber schön, dass ihr dennoch ein wenig wettert  ich vertraue den verantwortlichen in unserem staat.



Das IST eine Stellungnahme zum Thema


----------



## OdlG (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

das ja  damit sage ich aber nicht, dass ich es okay fände, wenn staatliche dienste unsauber arbeiten würden und den intentionen unserer demokratie widersprechen. 

eine frage noch: anscheinend werden den linken verbrechen untergeschoben, aber wer beweist denn eigtl, dass es tatsächlich keine linken waren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Nicht?
- Du sagst, die Dienste würden nicht einheitlich arbeiten. Das ist wohl unsauber, oder?
- Du sagst, du vertraust den staatlichen Institutionen.
In Kombination bedeutet das für mich, du vertraust der unsauberen Arbeit.


Zum zweiten: Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, in dem die Unschuldigkeitsvermutung gilt und von Beamten z.B. der Polizei befolgt werden sollte. Unabhängig davon gilt oben gesagtes zu den Auswirkungen.


----------



## OdlG (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

ich unterstelle niemandem unsaubere arbeit  aber eure quelle will das ja wissen. ich vertraue der zwar nicht, aber das ist ja ansichtssache  aber du bist meiner frage ausgewichen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Dafuq?
Du vertraust dem Verfassungsschutzbericht, aber nicht einem offiziellen Dokument, was die Antwort auf eine kleine Anfrage ist? 
Inwiefern darf man das verstehen?


----------



## OdlG (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dafuq?
> Du vertraust dem Verfassungsschutzbericht, aber nicht einem offiziellen Dokument, was die Antwort auf eine kleine Anfrage ist?
> Inwiefern darf man das verstehen?


 
DAS habe ich nicht richtig verstanden. hatte nur den ersten link verfolgt und im ausgangspost die anderen nicht zuordnen können. jetzt verstehe ich, was euch so daran aufbringt  sorry, mein fehler. dennoch mag das komisch aussehen, aber ich vertraue mal darauf, dass hier nötige hintergrundinformationen fehlen, damit deutlicher wird, wie die jeweilige zuordnung getätigt wurde. gibt es in dem anhang der antwort eigtl auch merkwürdige einschätzungen bzgl rechter verbrechen? wäre ja vllt mal interessant, wenn man objektiv ran gehen will


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Mir wären bislang keine aufgefallen. Alles, was sich so entdecke, wurde entweder aufgrund von Zeugenaussagen, identifizierten Personen oder eindeutiger Symbolik als "rechts" eingestuft. Willkürlich Schuld zuschreiben und die Statistik verschieben tut die Polizei offensichtlich nur zu Lasten der linken.
Aber da du jetzt gelesen hast, worum es hier eigentlich geht, kannst du ja mal selbst gucken 


D.h.:
Ein paar Sachen, die ich unter "merkwürdig" und "rechts" einstufen würde, gibt es schon. Nämlich diverse Hakenkreuze, Hitlergrüße und "Heil Hitler" Aussagen, die am Ende des Berichtes nicht unter "rechts", sondern unter "Sonstige Propaganda" laufen. Man möge sich das bitte kurz auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Die Polizei stuft diese Fälle offiziell als politisch ein (sie stehen in einem Anhang zu politischen Straftaten unter "Propaganda"), ist aber selbst bei "Heil Hitler" sich nicht sicher, dass es Rechte sind, bzw. sie will nicht ausschließen, dass man nicht vielleicht auch das linken in die Schuhe schieben kann.


----------



## OdlG (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

vllt differenzieren sie ja auch zwischen rechts (abseits der nazi-szene) und propaganda (selbe ideologie wie '33-'45)? Weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## Research (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Sagen wir einfach die Sortierung bedarf einer Generalüberholung. Gerne mit Definitionen und Erläuterung warum so und nicht anders. Nachvollziehbar.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Allen voran erstmal Geschichte... Es war einmal der 2. Weltkrieg, den ein Zusammenbruch der gesammten Kapitalistischen Welt zündete. Es waren "keine dummen" Schlägerhorden(rechte) mit ihren verückten Führer(wie man es heute gern darstellt, von wem wohl)... es stand die gleiche Lobby dahinter, wie heute wieder (die gleichen Dreckschweine)... da hat sich nix geändert, Geld und Macht ist wichtiger als Menschenleben, das einzige was sie geändert haben ist, eine neue Fassade (Demokratie) oder Matrix wurde erschaffen(wie so oft in der Geschichte) , Matrix = etwas künstlich erschaffenes.
Und mehr ist unsere Westliche kapitalistische Welt nicht, und der Größte Feind derer ist ? --> Kommunismus (Linke)
Wer wirklich denkt, das ein Paar Sieg´heil schreiende Idioten, Staat und System gefährlich werden können ... ist selber einer 
Die Wirtschaft sind die wirklichen Nazis, und da ihnen 50mio. Menschenleben egal waren, wird ihnen noch einiges mehr egal sein.

Wer denkt, das wenn er schlecht ist in die Hölle kommt... der denkt falsch weil, wir sind hier in der Hölle


----------



## OdlG (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Research schrieb:


> Sagen wir einfach die Sortierung bedarf einer Generalüberholung. Gerne mit Definitionen und Erläuterung warum so und nicht anders. Nachvollziehbar.


 


PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Allen voran erstmal Geschichte... Es war einmal der 2. Weltkrieg, den ein Zusammenbruch der gesammten Kapitalistischen Welt zündete. Es waren "keine dummen" Schlägerhorden(rechte) mit ihren verückten Führer(wie man es heute gern darstellt, von wem wohl)... es stand die gleiche Lobby dahinter, wie heute wieder (die gleichen Dreckschweine)... da hat sich nix geändert, Geld und Macht ist wichtiger als Menschenleben, das einzige was sie geändert haben ist, eine neue Fassade (Demokratie) oder Matrix wurde erschaffen(wie so oft in der Geschichte) , Matrix = etwas künstlich erschaffenes.
> Und mehr ist unsere Westliche kapitalistische Welt nicht, und der Größte Feind derer ist ? --> Kommunismus (Linke)
> Wer wirklich denkt, das ein Paar Sieg´heil schreiende Idioten, Staat und System gefährlich werden können ... ist selber einer
> Die Wirtschaft sind die wirklichen Nazis, und da ihnen 50mio. Menschenleben egal waren, wird ihnen noch einiges mehr egal sein.
> ...


 
tut mir leid für dich, aber mehr als ein *Zonk* kann ich dir dafür nicht geben...


----------



## Icejester (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich rate mal ins Blaue hinein: koennte eventuell daran liegen, dass dem Ende des Deutschen Reichs mit Kriegsende 1945 keine sozialistische bzw. kommunistische Partei als "Staat" in der Verantwortung vorstand, ansonsten waeren wohl statt des Hakenkreuzes heutzutage Hammer & Sichel als verfassungsfeindlich klassifiziert?


 
Ach! Meinste echt? Krass! 
Mit dem Ende der DDR wäre ein Verbot ihrer Symbole allerdings nur konsequent gewesen. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein, daß bei zwei Diktaturen auf deutschem Boden mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Stattdessen haben wir sogar sowas wie "Ostalgie". 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.
> Allerdings liegst du bei Runen und Keltenkreuz afaik falsch - die sind zwar hochverdächtig, aber afaik nicht verboten (bei ersteren bin ich mir sehr sicher). Das ist nur das Hakenkreuz als NSDAP-Symbol. Darüber hinaus listet die Anlage auch noch so Dinge wie "Dresden 45 unvergessen" und "Ausländer raus", die als Propagandadelikt geführt werden und die diese Einstufung nun wirklich nicht über eine Aufnahme in die Liste verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole erhalten haben.



Was diese Slogans angeht, habe ich keine Ahnung.
Im Bezug auf ein Keltenkreuz weiß ich es auch nicht sicher. Ich würde davon ausgehen, daß es weder verboten ist, noch mit rechten Umtrieben in Verbindung gebracht wird. Dafür ist es auch in der Heavy-Metal-Szene zu verbreitet. Eine Assoziation mit rechten Einstellungen wäre daher schwachsinnig.
Einige Runen sind allerdings definitiv als NS-Symbole verboten. Da wäre in erster Linie die Sig-Rune (einfach für Hitlerjugend, doppelt für SS, manchmal auch in SA). Einige andere Runen sind je nach Kontext entweder verboten oder eben auch nicht. Bei Wikipedia findet man da eine relativ umfangreiche und detaillerte Auflistung.



> Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass merkwürdigerweise linke Schmierereien "Sonstige" sind und rechte Schmierereien "Propganda": Lief deine Argumentation nicht darauf hinaus, dass bei Abwesenheit derartiger, klarer politischer Parolen keine Zuordnung vornehmen könnte?


Naja, kommt darauf an, oder? Wenn ich eindeutige Symbole sehe, brauche ich keinen weiteren Kontext. Das gilt z.B. für Hakenkreuz oder Hammer und Sichel. Das, was ich hingegen moniere, ist die Tatsache, daß ersteres eine politische Straftat darstellt, letzteres normalerweise als unpolitische Sachbeschädigung gilt und daher keinen Eingang in Statistiken über linksextreme Straftaten findet, obwohl der dahinter stehende Ungeist nicht weniger gefährlich ist.



> Also z.B. nicht bei den zahlreichen Fällen von Sachbeschädigung ohne politische Symbolik/Sprüche/..., die in den Polizeistatistiken mal pauschal als "linke Gewalttat" geführt werden?


Sachbeschädigungen werden wohl nicht als Gewalttat geführt. Gewalttaten richten sich immer gegen Leib und Leben oder können dieses akut gefährden (z.B. Brandstiftung).

Ich denke zwar auch, daß die meisten Sachbeschädigungen von Linken oder links orientierten Personen begangen werden, aber deswegen kann man nicht immer davon ausgehen, daß es sich gleich um eine politisch motivierte Straftat handelt. Bloß weil ein Linker aus Langeweile eine Bushaltestellte zusammentritt oder Sitze in der Straßenbahn aufschlitzt, ist das ja noch kein politisches Statement und so vermutlich auch gar nicht gedacht. Bei Graffiti mit entsprechendem Inhalt ist das natürlich anders. Wird bei linkem Kontext aber leider in der Regel auch nur als einfache Sachbeschädigung erfaßt. Das führt ja auch dazu, daß in den entsprechende Berichten die Zahlen zu links motivierten Straftaten seit vielen Jahren (vermutlich schon immer) deutlich zu gering angegeben werden.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Ach! Meinste echt? Krass!
> Mit dem Ende der DDR wäre ein Verbot ihrer Symbole allerdings nur konsequent gewesen. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein, daß bei zwei Diktaturen auf deutschem Boden mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Stattdessen haben wir sogar sowas wie "Ostalgie".


Ähm bitte WAS?
Du stellst ernsthaft das Naziregiem und die DDR auf eine Ebene?
Mit Verlaub aber das ist Geschichtsverklärung, wenn man eine Diktatur, die mehrere Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen hat auf eine Ebene stellt mit der DDR.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Bitte, nicht weiter Ost gegen West.

Klar, so schlimm wie das Dritte Reich war die DDR nicht. Die Sowjetunion aber schon. Schätzungen ergeben das Stalin mehr Menschen getötet hat als Hitler. Hae leider keine Zahlen da mit jedem neu geöffnetem Sowjetarchiv die Zahl der Toten wächst. Und wer hat die DDR gesteuert?

Diktaturen gleichen sich halt. Die DDR hatte auch ihre Lager, erschoss  Menschen oder ließ sie verschwinden. Frag mal einen Ostdeutschen der mit  der Stasi zu tun hatte. Einen der nicht IM war. Da spricht, teilweise,  purer Hass.



B2T

Es ist in der Tat merkwürdig das Symbole der Naziregimes verboten, die  der Sowjetdiktatur aber OK sind. "Etwas" unverhältnismäßig. Beide  sollten verboten und verfolgt werden.

Wie erkennen Polizei, Verfassungsschutz und Staat eigentlich Anarchisten?


----------



## Icejester (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Research schrieb:


> Wie erkennen Polizei, Verfassungsschutz und Staat eigentlich Anarchisten?


 
 Gibt es davon überhaupt genug, um wichtig zu sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein, daß bei zwei Diktaturen auf deutschem Boden mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



Es werden ein millionenfach menschenmordendes und -tötendes Regime und ein millionenfach menschenunterdrückendes Regime mit ein und demselben Maß gemessen. Aus offensichtlichem Grund schneiden sie bei dieser Messung unterschiedlich ab.



> Eine Assoziation mit rechten Einstellungen wäre daher schwachsinnig.



Leite das an die Berliner Polizei weiter 



> Naja, kommt darauf an, oder? Wenn ich eindeutige Symbole sehe, brauche ich keinen weiteren Kontext. Das gilt z.B. für Hakenkreuz oder Hammer und Sichel. Das, was ich hingegen moniere, ist die Tatsache, daß ersteres eine politische Straftat darstellt, letzteres normalerweise als unpolitische Sachbeschädigung gilt und daher keinen Eingang in Statistiken über linksextreme Straftaten findet, obwohl der dahinter stehende Ungeist nicht weniger gefährlich ist.



Dann habe ich dich wohl offensichtlich falsch verstanden - und stelle mir unweigerlich die Frage, ob du dir überhaupt durchgelesen hast, worüber wir hier reden? 
Denn die zweite Hälfte deiner Aussage ist einfach nur falsch.



> Sachbeschädigungen werden wohl nicht als Gewalttat geführt. Gewalttaten richten sich immer gegen Leib und Leben oder können dieses akut gefährden (z.B. Brandstiftung).



Du hast offensichtlich nicht einmal das Startpost dieses Threads gelesen, sonst könntest du dir solche Fehler sparen 



> Ich denke zwar auch, daß die meisten Sachbeschädigungen von Linken oder links orientierten Personen begangen werden,



In manchen fällen steht informieren über denken...



> Das führt ja auch dazu, daß in den entsprechende Berichten die Zahlen zu links motivierten Straftaten seit vielen Jahren (vermutlich schon immer) deutlich zu gering angegeben werden.


 






Research schrieb:


> Wie erkennen Polizei, Verfassungsschutz und Staat eigentlich Anarchisten?



Siehe die bekannte Anlage:
Am A. (oder vielleicht auch an der schwarzen Kleidung oder einfach nur daran, dass etwas kaputt gegangen ist...  )


----------



## OdlG (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ähm bitte WAS?
> Du stellst ernsthaft das Naziregiem und die DDR auf eine Ebene?
> Mit Verlaub aber das ist Geschichtsverklärung, wenn man eine Diktatur, die mehrere Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen hat auf eine Ebene stellt mit der DDR.


 
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich dieses Zitat recht oft bringe, aber es passt einfach so gut. Winston Churchill sagte einmal "Man kann ein Verbrechen nicht damit rechtfertigen, dass es schlimmere Verbrechen in der Vergangenheit gab.". Die Verbrechen der DDR-Führung sind nicht minder schlimm, weil vor Ihnen die Nazis Millionen Menschen getötet haben. Beides ist in höchstem Maße verachtenswert. Bei derart geschmacklosen Verbrechen gegen die Menschenrechte hat es mMn wenig Sinn, den einen Staat als schlimmer einzustufen als die anderen. Beides sind maßlose Auswüchse menschlichen Fehlverhaltens.

Anmerkung: Es gibt natürlich keine geschmackvollen Verbrechen!


----------



## Seeefe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ähm bitte WAS?
> Du stellst ernsthaft das Naziregiem und die DDR auf eine Ebene?
> Mit Verlaub aber das ist Geschichtsverklärung, wenn man eine Diktatur, die mehrere Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen hat auf eine Ebene stellt mit der DDR.


 
Dann würd ich mich mal etwas besser über die UdSSR informieren, vorallem über Stalin. 

Wieviele Menschend er hinrichten ließ, weiß ich nicht, sind aber aufjedenfall wesentlich mehr als Hitler Menschen umbringen ließ. 

Und da die DDR ja sogesehen zu der Sowjetunion gehört hat, kann man die schon auf eine Stufe stellen.


----------



## OdlG (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wieviele Menschend er hinrichten ließ, weiß ich nicht, sind aber aufjedenfall wesentlich mehr als Hitler Menschen umbringen ließ.


 
Als ehemaliger Geschichtsstudent möchte ich deutlich machen, dass ich das so auch gelernt habe. Unter Stalin wurden mehr Menschen getötet als unter Hitler! (Wobei ich wieder mit dem oben genannten Zitat einlenken könnte...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Als nicht ganz so ehemaliger Mod möchte ich deutlich machen, dass es hier nicht um die Top10 der gemeinsten Diktatoren geht


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

OT: (Trollface) Stimmt die oberen Plätze gehen alle an die Mods.

Nein, eure Arbeit hier ist wichtig und richtig. Leider verschwinden immer die beste "Beiträge". Wie wäre es mit einer Top 10 der besten OT/Faboy/Flame...?

B2T: Irgendwie macht sich das Staatsorgan mit seinen Einteilungen selber höchst verdächtig.


----------



## Icejester (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es werden ein millionenfach menschenmordendes und -tötendes Regime und ein millionenfach menschenunterdrückendes Regime mit ein und demselben Maß gemessen. Aus offensichtlichem Grund schneiden sie bei dieser Messung unterschiedlich ab.



Dazu haben mittlerweile schon OdlG und Seeefe das Richtige gesagt.
Und es bleibt dabei: Ein Verbrechen macht ein anderes nicht weniger schlimm, wenn es sich gegen ein ganzes Volk richtet. Und wenn Du tatsächlich glaubst, in der DDR seien keine Menschen umgebracht worden, lebst Du offensichtlich hinterm Mond.



> Dann habe ich dich wohl offensichtlich falsch verstanden - und stelle mir unweigerlich die Frage, ob du dir überhaupt durchgelesen hast, worüber wir hier reden?
> Denn die zweite Hälfte deiner Aussage ist einfach nur falsch.


Ja! Du hast mich ganz offensichtlich falsch verstanden, denn sonst könntest Du nicht zu dieser verquasten Aussage kommen, die überhaupt nichts mit dem, was ich meine, zu tun hat.



> Du hast offensichtlich nicht einmal das Startpost dieses Threads gelesen, sonst könntest du dir solche Fehler sparen


Ernsthaft, ich habe ihn jetzt sogar nochmal gelesen! Dein Problem ist nur, daß Du zu kurz und wenig kreativ denkst. Du denkst, wenn es um Schilder oder ähnliches geht, an Sachbeschädigung. Stimmt auch. Aus dem Text geht aber hervor, daß diese wohl auf einer Straße gelandet sind. Damit ist das aber zumindest mal ein gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr. Und das kann sehr wohl als Gewalttat gesehen werden, weil davon auszugehen ist, daß hierdurch ein Verkehrsunfall herbeigeführt werden soll.



> In manchen fällen steht informieren über denken...


Okay. Vorsichtig sollte man sich Dir gegenüber wohl nicht ausdrücken. Also: Ich weiß, daß es so ist. Falls Du es nicht glauben magst, kannst Du Dich gerne mal mit Staatsanwälten, Staatsschützern oder Verfassungsschützern unterhalten. Dir werden Dir wahrscheinlich auch nichts anderes sagen.


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich "links", was "rechts" (verstörende Ansichten des Polizeipräsidiums Berlin)*

Interessanter Denkanstoß zum Thema:
Debatte um Nazi-Morde: Schafft das Wort Extremismus ab! | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremismus_der_Mitte


----------

